# I have 4 clients and NO Work. What Gives??!!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Have one that ive been with for 4yrs and they are dwindling. I have signed on with 3 other companies in the past 6 months and I have NO work right now. So not sure what the deal is. :sad:

I enjoy the preservation business and know there are a few companies out there that pay well. Its just being there at the right time. 

I dont know how anyone can make $$ doing wints for $55. Doing a dry wint thoroughly for me takes just under an hour if theres no issues. So by the time I drive there do the wint and drive back....Im in the hole if I do it for $55. 

So what am I missing here? Looks like SG has majority of the work in our area but it would be might difficult for us to cover such a vast area.

Not a rant, just a concern. Seems like others are busy.....?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I could help...but I don't even know what a "wint" is not to mention a "dry wint". Sorry, I even Googled it...still clueless:blink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

A dry wint. Is winterizing a house with a force air or "dry" heat. Winterizing is draining the system and pouring antifreeze down traps, and a few other things to prevent damage from freezing. A "wet" wint, is winterizing a house that is heated with a "wet" heat such as radiant or steam heat.

On a positive note, I was just asked to send info to a "known" good busy regional I called after researching. I was surfing CL and found an add for preservation specifically in my area posted earlier in Dec and sure enough....it was the same address I just sent my info to. Crossing my fingers its a good match!

Maybe it was a sign to keep my chin up, keep calling on clients and the work will come our way!


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> I wish I could help...but I don't even know what a "wint" is not to mention a "dry wint". Sorry, I even Googled it...still clueless:blink:


Thanks for the chuckle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Thanks for the chuckle! :thumbsup:



Your welcome.:clap:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> A dry wint. Is winterizing a house with a force air or "dry" heat. Winterizing is draining the system and pouring antifreeze down traps, and a few other things to prevent damage from freezing. A "wet" wint, is winterizing a house that is heated with a "wet" heat such as radiant or steam heat.
> 
> On a positive note, I was just asked to send info to a "known" good busy regional I called after researching. I was surfing CL and found an add for preservation specifically in my area posted earlier in Dec and sure enough....it was the same address I just sent my info to. Crossing my fingers its a good match!
> 
> Maybe it was a sign to keep my chin up, keep calling on clients and the work will come our way!


You'll be fine! Just don't put all of your eggs into the Pp basket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, that went over my head. But Im sure you know what a wint is so good thing I explained it for you in case you forgot...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

AR,

I talked to a "new company to me" called Renu Renovations? The guys had a new Extended Van with real nice Company Graphics and they said that the company is a national provider of services for P&P and other items (locksmithing, handyman services etc). As I understood this a sometype of franchise that markets nationally and P&P is just one of the fields that they service...Albeit the 2 guys I spoke with at the Health Food Store (McDonalds said that they hate the P&P side of the business since the pay stinks. Might check them out?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Arp ive heard others say work is real slow,mine is same way right now,unfortunately it takes spells like this in pp business.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Work is very slow for us, too. I've had a total of 1 whole order since the start of the new year and that came in today.

It's this way every year and starts slowing down right after Thanksgiving and drops away to almost nothing by Christmas or the New Year.

My clients have told me it should pick back up again within the next couple of weeks. I sure hope so. My vendors and I need to eat.:sad:

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven`t any slow down as of yet. Did clean out today and have two tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Knock on wood...

I got all I can handle and am turning it down. Two weeks ago I was offered all the work in a nearby city and had to turn it down. It would have been alot of work. I am a one man band right now so there is only so much I can do. 

Apparently there are not a lot of vendors in my area and I have been told that my competitors are not so good with deadlines and have quality issues. 

I have thought about looking for some sub crews but am not sure I want that headache.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Linda, This is Donny in NC...I have had one job in the last 3 weeks from CoreLogic and we stay flooded with work with them till November as you stated... If you get anything send it my way as I know you will.....Have a GREAT 2012!!!


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Gypsos, 
Do you do anything for Swenson or Young out of the Tampa area?
Donny


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I am real slow myself from nationals and regionals but I picked up 2 local brokers and doing trash outs at 50 c/y and wints at 200,I don't mind being slow in the least.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am real slow myself from nationals and regionals but I picked up 2 local brokers and doing trash outs at 50 c/y and wints at 200,I don't mind being slow in the least.


Told you that if you worked at it you would find it. Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

What's a good way to approach the brokers ? Email,phone call or walk in person ? 
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Latbro said:


> What's a good way to approach the brokers ? Email,phone call or walk in person ?
> Thank you


First off, you need to find brokers that do REO work. They all say they do but who actually does work and who wants to do it.

In most large cities, there are only about 10 or brokers that do it.

So you court them. Phone call, lunch, introductions. We give a free lockbox for every order we get from realtors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I have considered different areas to expand my business into so we can transition out of preservation at some point. However, Im not an actual trades person besides preservation. So I suppose I could transition into private party debris removal but. They are renting out 20yard dumpsters for next to nothing around here. Any others are offering debris removal 25cy for $200.!

I am still calling on Realtors to do direct work. But around here the Realtors are doing it themselves. Or their kid, nephew, friend, whoever is doing it other than a professional. 

I was excited about a possible contract until they offered 10/Cy, there is just NO way. 

So I will keep searching, keep calling, and thinking outside of the box for business opprotunities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Yes, I have considered different areas to expand my business into so we can transition out of preservation at some point. However, Im not an actual trades person besides preservation. So I suppose I could transition into private party debris removal but. They are renting out 20yard dumpsters for next to nothing around here. Any others are offering debris removal 25cy for $200.!
> 
> I am still calling on Realtors to do direct work. But around here the Realtors are doing it themselves. Or their kid, nephew, friend, whoever is doing it other than a professional.
> 
> ...


Man, I wish we could get dumpsters at a reasonable rate around here. 
15yd = $240 up to 4 ton
20yd = $315 up to 5 ton
40yd = $390 up to 6 ton


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Dumpsters*



P3+ said:


> Man, I wish we could get dumpsters at a reasonable rate around here.
> 15yd = $240 up to 4 ton
> 20yd = $315 up to 5 ton
> 40yd = $390 up to 6 ton


Wow, if you think those prices are high, try being up in the NY/NJ area.
20 yd (2 tons) $450
30 yd (4 tons) $650


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Wow, if you think those prices are high, try being up in the NY/NJ area.
> 20 yd (2 tons) $450
> 30 yd (4 tons) $650


Yeah that's pretty ridiculous! I could never manage with the cost of living on the east coast, it would be like living in a foreign country. However, you guys have the luxury of using transfer stations..we don't. We have to take it to the dump and unload it there, only our waste authorities are allowed to use the transfer stations. Our dumps are all out in BFE.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

We have been fairly slow as well. It has started picking up on the bid side, now its a waiting game to see how many approvals come through. However, we also get business supplemented through our investors, and a few commercial customers. Jan and Feb have always been great months for me. This Jan is looking to be otherwise.


----------

